# Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te



## albacore (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und habe festgestellt, dass dieses Board hier mehr gelesen. Daher hier nochmal die Bitte um Tipps für Nord-Seeland im Sommer (Gegend um Gilleleje). 

Lohnt sich hier das Brandungsangeln und gibt es besonders gute Stellen?

Oder fahre ich lieber rüber an den Isefjord oder südlich von Helsingör?

Wie siehts aus mit Spinnfischen auf z.B. Meerforelle?

Mit der Bitte um Tipps.

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil

albacore


----------



## Kev (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te*

Hi albacore,

ich war vor ca. 3 jahren in gilleleje. leider im ansoluten hochsommer und somit lief außer einem gerade maßigen dorsch und zwei "mittelkleinen" aalen nichts...
laut infos von dänischen anglern soll die mole vom hafen gilleleje sehr gut sein. hier sollen vor allem große butt beißen. wir haben vom strand aus in westlicher richtung an einem gelben haus mit kleiner steilküste die besagten aale gefangen. in dem kleinen fluß in gilleleje siehst du viele forellen. die laß´ bitte weiter schwimmen, es handelt sich um junge meefos! ansonsten kannst du dich vielleicht im örtlichen touristenbüro mit infos zu den forellenteichen der umgebung eindecken.
in westlicher richtung (ca. 1/2 - 1 stunde fahrt ???) liegt ein kleiner ort mit hafen, von dem damals ein kutter auf plattfisch-touren fuhr. zu dem vergnügen bin ich leider nicht mehr gekommen.


----------



## albacore (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te*

Hallo Kevin,

danke für die Info. Klingt ja nicht so toll, aber ich habe Hoffnung, dass das kühle Wetter dieses Jahr noch nicht alle "vernünftigen" Fische in die Tiefe getrieben hat.

Morgen geht`s los und ich werde mein bestes Versuchen.

Und keine Bange: Smolt und Forellenteiche sind nicht mein Ziel ...

Aber ich packe schon mal ein paar Dosen Thunfisch ein :v 

Petri Heil für alle da draußen im Netz und am Wasser

albacore
(der aus der Dose kam)


----------



## albacore (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te*

Hallo Kollegen,


wollte nur mal kurz meine Anfrage zu o.g. Thema abschließen.

Die Antwort lautet natürlich Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle!!!

War auch nicht schwer rauszukriegen. Schon am Abend der Ankunft habe ich einen kleinen Erkundungstrip gemacht. Und bin relativ zügig über einen dänischen Kollegen gestolpert, der gerade auf dem Weg ins Wasser war. Er erzählte, es gäbe da draußen "lots of" MeFos. An der Stelle tummelten sich eigentlich jeden Abend 2 bis 3 Angler, denn hier gab es eine kleine Landzunge, die den Einstieg in eine vorgelagerte Sandbank ermöglichte. Und außerdem gab es hier vor allem Wochenendhäuser der Kopenhagener, die wußten also wo sie hin mußten...

Also am nächsten Abend nix wie hin und die Wathosen ausprobiert.

Köder 28g "Flash", 2ter Wurf ein Biss: ein Dorsch von gut 30cm. Von ähnlichem KAliber in den nächsten 2 Stunden noch 3 Stück und Fehlbisse. Sichtung von guten Meerforellen: nur eine ganz weit draußen. Auch die anderen Angler hatten den Abend kein Glück.

Um hier nicht jede Tour einzeln zu verbreiten: nicht jeder Abend war angelbar - zu starker Wind machte den Aufenthalt auf der Sandbank unmöglich (einmal entlud sich auch ein Gewitter und da war ich irgendwie feige). Das mit dem 2ten Wurf ein Biss habe ich tatsächlich jeden Abend beibehalten...

Zu Beginn des großen Hochdruckgebietes, welches auch hier in D sein Unwesen trieb, hatte ich einige Sichtungen von guten MeFos, 2 davon haben auch gebissen, ich habe sie aber beim Anlanden verloren (jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Dänen immer so große Kescher auf dem Rücken haben, als wollten Sie Moby Dick da rein kriegen). Warum ich so viele Verluste und Fehlbisse hatte, werde ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum nochmal zur Fragestunde einreichen - das kenne ich als Süßwassermatrose nämlich nicht.

Die beste Zeit war immer so die ersten 45 Minuten nach dem Sonnenuntergang. Manchmal Biss auf Biss - aber bis auf die 2 großen Meerforellen viele Kleindorsche, Hornhechte, viele Untermaßige Forellen, eine Makrele und besonders makaber: der letzte Fisch war ein kapitales Petermännchen. Wie der an einen flott geführten Blinker rankommt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Nachdem das Hochdruckgebiet das Wasser erwärmt hatte verschwanden übrigens die Dorsche und die maßigen Meerforellen. Kann sein, dass sie tief in der Nacht wieder gekommen wären, aber da ich zu späterer Stunde, bei den Malen wo ich es versuchte, nicht einen Biss hatte, habe ich es dann irgendwann gelassen.

Fazit: in 2 Wochen mehr als jeden 2ten Abend geangelt, 2 gute Drills, über 2 Dutzend "Kleinfisch" - davon, so wie ich glaube, keinen verangelt, keinen Blinker verloren, schöne Sonnenuntergänge und viel Spaß gehabt - was will man mehr.

Andere Angelarten wie z.B. Brandungsangeln habe ich gar nicht erst versucht. Angesichts der Mengen an Krabben, Kleindorsch, Petermännchen usw. die einem in der Dämmerung um die Füße schwammen kam mir das nicht so verlockend vor. Obwohl ich bei der Gelegenheit auch schon mal einen guten Plattfisch aufgescheucht habe.

Fliegenfischen ist vermutlich auch schwierig, da sich in Rutenspitzenentfernung immer einige Trupps von Forellen der 20 bis 25cm Fraktion aufhielt. Die Gefahr hier beim Fliegenfischen große Mengen Smolt zu verangeln wäre mir persönlich zu groß. Gerade wenn ich an die Attacken der "größeren" Brüder und Schwestern (um die 30 cm) auf meine großen Blinker denke befürchte ich, dass die Kleinen alles schlucken, was sich mit der Fleigenrute ausbringen läßt.

Sollte irgendjemand mal durch einen Familienurlaub hierher verschlagen werden, kurze Info an mich. Gebe dann noch genauere Infos raus.

Ansonsten Mast und Rutenbruch

wünscht 

albacore


----------



## mcmc (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te*

Hallo albacore,
fahre im Mai 2005 für eine Woche in die Gegend Gilleleje. Wäre daher für Ortsbeschreibungen der Angelstellen dankbar. Wir werden auf Mefos gehen und auch Brandungsangeln. Sind Wattis zu kaufen? War bei unseren Urlauben auf Sjaellands Odde bisher immer ein Problem.
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## albacore (20. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te*

Hallo Matthias,


hier die gewünschten Infos:

die Stelle, die ich meine liegt 2-3 Kilometer westlich von Smidstrup strand, dem Ort wo wir unser tolles (und sauteures) Haus hatten. Also auf der Küstenstraße nach Westen fahren, bis rechter Hand ein Maschendrahtzaun mit Meerblick auftaucht. Direkt dahinter ist eine kleine Stichstraße ("Havkokken" oder so) nach rechts und davor eine Bushaltestelle. Hier parkt man an der großen Straße auf dem Grünstreifen. Plünnen an und die Stichstraße runter an den Strand. 

Auf die Sandbank, wenn sie nicht weggewandert ist, kommst Du, in dem Du nach links auf die kleine Landzunge gehst. Hier auf der rechten Seite auf Höhe 2/3tel der Landzunge war der beste Einstieg, schön flach und nicht so viele glitschige Passagen. 

Nach ein paar Metern bist Du auf der Sandbank und kannst hier vor- und zurückwandern. Ich bin immer nach rechts gegangen. Dort kommst Du in Wattiefe an steinigen Stellen vorbei. Dort hatte ich mehr Bisse als auf dem sandigen Teil nahe der Landzunge. Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, Du mußt hier keine kilometerlangen Wanderungen machen. Ich bin maximal bis zu dem großen Haus auf der rechten Seite gegangen, das hinter der ersten Betonmauer kommt.

Ach so noch`ne kleine Warnung: auch bei absolut ruhiger Oberfläche kommen ab und an mal Wellen an, die eines der Frachtschiffe in der Ferne produziert hat. Ist nicht lebensbedrohlich, verkürzt aber den Angelspaß - ist 2 Kollegen neben mir passiert, die wohl Ihre Watstiefel voll ausgereizt hatten. Dann reichen 30cm Wellen natürlich schon aus. Aber eigentlich sieht man die Wellen rechtzeitig und kann ein paar Schritte zurück gehen. Außerdem muß man nicht bis zu den Achselhaaren rein in den Bach. Eine gute Attacke eines großen Fisches hatte ich z.B. kaum 5 Meter vor meiner Rutenspitze. Hat mich leider gesehen oder den Blinker nicht getroffen.

Tageszeit im Mai kann ich nicht einschätzen, bin selber erst Anfänger. Köder wie geschrieben "flash" und schwarz/rot allerdings mit 28g vielleicht zu groß und daher die vielen Fehlbisse. Der Lack von dem Ding war nach 2 Woche ganz schön abgenagt...

Wattwürmer weiß ich nicht, kannst Du dir da aber auch selber pümpeln. Das geht aber vermutlich besser in dem Fjord Richtung Westen. Ansonsten gibt es an der Strandstraße zwischen Gilleleje und Smidstrup Strand kurz hiner Gilleleje eine Art Bauernhof, auf dem es auch Angelgerät gibt und ein Schild steht draußen "Börsteorm", was ich mal mit Ringelwurm übersetzen würde. Aber ich war da nicht auf dem Hof.

Zum Brandungsangeln selber würde ich es an der Steilküste östlich von Gilleleje versuchen - oder noch besser in Helsingör direkt hinter dem Hamlet-Schloß. Hier gehts steil in die Tiefe. Wir sind da mal`nen Nachmittag spazieren gegangen und es sah sehr vielversprechend aus. Einge Dänen hatte schon um die Zeit ihr Gerät da aufgebaut, um sich offenbar die Stelle für die Nacht zu reservieren - wie die "Deutschen" mit Ihren Handtüchern am Pool...
Von Gilleleje aus brauchst Du etwa`ne halbe Stunde mit dem Auto da hin. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber. Aber wie gesagt, rein theorethische Betrachtung. Von Helsingör aus fahren auch Angelkutter. Sollten wohl 200 DK kosten (ca. 30€) unter der Woche von 8:00 bis 15:00Uhr. Die Leute hatten selbst jetzt im Hochsommer durchaus was in den Tüten als Sie von Bord gingen.

Noch ein Tipp falls Du mit Anhang da hin willst (und das Wetter mitspielt): der schönste Strand ist in Dronningsmölle am Campingplatz. Mußt Du allerdings 15 Minuten mit dem Auto von Gilleleje aus hin.
Also: ich wünsche Dir schon mal viel Vorfreude und wenn`s dann los geht gutes Wetter und Petri Heil

Hau rein 

OLLI


----------



## mcmc (23. August 2004)

*AW: Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te*

Hallo Olli,
vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Ortsbeschreibungen und den Strandtipp für die Lieben. Kann dann gleich mit dem Angeln loslegen ohne große Suche, und die Familie wird auch zufrieden sein. Berichte im nächsten Jahr, wie es gelaufen ist.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## JasonPhoenix (17. April 2005)

*AW: Was tun in Nord-Seeland  die 2te*

Hallo Mathias, hallo Olli,

noch ein paar tips eines anglers, der die letzten jahre immer in hornbaek und helsingör geangelt hat:

Wattwürrmer gibt es kaum noch zu kaufen und wenn, dann zu preisen wie in einer apotheke. am besten selbst nach graben (geht recht fix) oder die borstenwürmer kaufen. ich habe meine immer in helsingör gekauft (vom helsingör fährhafen richtung süden am strand entlang, nach ca 500 m).

im mai absolut beste zeit auf hornhecht direkt am schloß kronborg. dann ist hier der teufel los und der ganze strand liegt voller hornhechtköpfe und zeugen vom erfolg der übrigen angler.

von diesem hafen fahren auch kutter raus auf den öresund zum dorschangeln.
am wochenende (2x täglich) vorher anmelden und in der woche (zw. 08:00 und 09:00 bis ca 15:00) nachfragen ob welche rausfahren. die fangaussichten sind im mai besser als im juni aber in den letzten jahren zunehmend schwieriger. da die ströhmung sehr unterschiedlich sein kann, benötigt man pilker von 80 gramm aufwärts (letztes jahr bis zu 400 g !!!).

ich habe in den letzten jahren sehr, sehr gute erfolge mit plattfischangeln vom molenkopf in hornbaek gehabt. ab 18:00 h ging's schlag auf schlag. nach sonnenuntergang allerdings fast nur noch untermaßige kleindorsche.

ich selbst werde dieses jahr zu pfingsten mal die mefos in gilleleje besuchen.

gruß von ralph


----------

